# malaysia opens for foriegn talen



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi

I read this in the news , will there be any sort of work visa which expats can apply from outside malaysia ? 

singapore used to have something like that LPR , but now thats suspended

regards
kmt


----------



## nethermit (Jan 21, 2013)

kmt said:


> Hi
> 
> I read this in the news , will there be any sort of work visa which expats can apply from outside malaysia ?
> 
> ...


i doubt so. unless you have or know of a political affiliation through somebody.


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

It's the talentcorp gravy train - the most expensive way of issuing a few 10 year visas to friends of friends. To be honest most of those should have been given PR as encourage talent to stay in malaysia but then no way to waste a bloated budget!

Again Singapore does it ten times better and more efficiently.


----------

